# Irrigation Manifold



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

Hello, this is my first post. I've been in lawn care for a while, but never worked with irrigation. I bought a house late 2019, it had a system that was dead, I've been working on getting it fixed myself and today just finished a major part of the overhaul. Completely new manifold. My questions here are; does this look like I did it right? How long do I need to wait before I open my back flow valve to put pressure on the system? And is there a way to find a possibly clogged pipe? I included pictures of the project and the old manifold I cut out. 
Thanks for reading and looking at my work, I'm proud of myself for doing possibly one of the hardest parts of irrigation repair, but at the same time worried I could have done something wrong.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Depending on the pvc cement that was used it should be dry and have enough strength to test within an hour or so. If you're wanting to wait, it should be fully cured in 24hrs. You can reference the specific cement setting times on the container.

As for clearing debris from the line. You can remove the tops off of the heads and turn on the water until it runs clear and is free of dirt. You'd need to complete this for each station in question independently.


----------



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

Wiley said:


> Depending on the pvc cement that was used it should be dry and have enough strength to test within an hour or so. If you're wanting to wait, it should be fully cured in 24hrs. You can reference the specific cement setting times on the container.
> 
> As for clearing debris from the line. You can remove the tops off of the heads and turn on the water until it runs clear and is free of dirt. You'd need to complete this for each station in question independently.


thanks a lot, i'll check the container and when i turn it on pray that there's no leaks. as for clearing the debris, the zones never popped heads when i audited the system so i get the fun task of just trying to guess where they are buried in my backyard


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks really good nice work. I would consider adding some rocks to the bottom of your box to help with drainage and keep mud and dirt out of there. I have 2 valve boxes and the one the builders did didnt have any rocks so now 10 months later I am going to have to go back and hand scoop out mud to clean the valves and put rocks under.


----------



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

Tested manifold and came back with no leaks, tested zones also leak free, back filled the hole to include 150 pounds of sand and a 50 pound bag of gravel for drainage and in my opinion a great finished clean look. Thanks for reading and responding everybody!


----------

